# Anesthesia code for 63685



## cconroycpch (Apr 2, 2009)

What would the anesthesia code for 63685 (insertion of a spinal cord stimulator)?


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 2, 2009)

CPT code 63685 is for placement of a spinal neurostimulator pulse generator ONLY.  The anesthesia code for this procedure is 00400 OR 00300 depending on where the pulse generator is placed.

You should also look at CPT codes 63650 (ASA 00300) and 63655 (ASA 00600/00620/00630 depending on level of placement) if spinal cord stimulator leads are also being placed during this same episode of care. 

Julie, CPC


----------

